# siphoned gas?



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

The "flange" does not make it impossible to steal gas. Just more difficult from what I understand. It is more like a kink in the filler neck that stops them from a sticking a tube all the way to the bottom. Most people give up. I did come home to my apartment one day to see where someone tried drilling a hole in the bottom of a Charger's gas tank. So there was gas and kitty litter everywhere. So if nothing else be glad they didn't decide to drill in to your tank. I am sorry to hear about having your gas stolen though, and hopefully someone with a gas Cruze can enlighten you to what is in the filler neck.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah it sucks but people are scumbags sometimes. I saw a device at Wal-Mart, looks like a spring, that you screw into the filler tube and it keeps you from putting a hose past it. Looks like a good idea but its permanent unless you take apart the car. I just don't want to shove it in there if there's already something inside the neck to stop a tube, but it doesn't look like it to me on the diagram.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never had any success in siphoning the gas out from the filler of any vehicle since they moved the gas tank from under the rear to under the back seat in any car. Assuming the Cruze is no different. Can feed the hose in, but doesn't drop down to create suction to draw the gas out.

And the reason for doing so is to change a defective fuel pump in particular with Murphy's law, goes bad after you filled the tank. Only way I can do this is to locate the fuel line that feed the regulator and hook up an external fuel pump to it. Would be a lot easier if they just used an external fuel pump. Or charge me a buck extra to put an access plate in the darn thing. Be more than happy to pay that buck with all the extra work involved.

Major concern without a locking fuel door, is kids pouring something in the tank, like a couple of gallons of water, or worse yet is water with sugar dissolved it in. Like with kids at college or high school, in particular if you have good looking daughters that don't want to date some slob. 

As a deterrent, would add a locking gas cap, but these are nothing short of a bad joke, because one key fits all. How come our cars don't have a locking gas cap door? In my recent visit to Italy, most of the cars had locking doors. Is that were all the intelligent executives are?

Then renting a vehicle over there that got 52 mpg on diesel with all the ability to carry up to seven passengers about the same size as my Cruze! How come we don't have cars like that here. Didn't even have a fuel cap, but requires a special nozzle that opened the filler to put diesel fuel into it.

Thought we were ahead of everybody else, what a rude awakening. Very careful where I leave my Cruze parked. And all this anti-thief crap we have is worthless. Just a sharp object can shatter any window to pieces, won't set off the alarm, and your car can be cleaned out without detection.

Feel we have idiots designing our cars here. Also feel we have an oil company controlled congress.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I went to AutoZone and they have a duralast locking cap. He said I could bring it back if it causes a CEL, so I went for it. It fits fine and no CEL. Hopefully it will deter the scummies from drinking my gas.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

As NickD pointed out those caps only slow someone down for a second. don't even need a key, a small pocket knife will open it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> How come our cars don't have a locking gas cap door? In my recent visit to Italy, most of the cars had locking doors. Is that were all the intelligent executives are?


My understanding is the cruze in Australia and maybe other countries have a locking gas door. Wish GM would bring this over here, even as an option.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Well maybe the scumbag already sold his pocketknife for a hit of meth and just seeing it will make him not want to take the extra second and move on down the street. I realize its a deterrent and not a prevention. 
They say the perception of detection is more effective than any lock. Maybe I should install a camera dome where the locking fuel door should be.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I brought this up when I was new because it had been about 20 years since my last Car didn't have an inside fuel door release or a locking cap. Even my Hyundai had that feature on the FOB. I'm not worried about siphoning gas as there is a much quicker way to steal gas these days by cutting the proper hose. What concerned me more was somebody being able to pour sugar or some crap down the pipe. I have never had that happen but ask me about stolen Gas caps?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I brought this up when I was new because it had been about 20 years since my last Car didn't have an inside fuel door release or a locking cap. Even my Hyundai had that feature on the FOB. I'm not worried about siphoning gas as there is a much quicker way to steal gas these days by cutting the proper hose. What concerned me more was somebody being able to pour sugar or some crap down the pipe. I have never had that happen but ask me about stolen Gas caps?


The car is pretty low and I think the local scumbags around here would just rather get what they can and leave. They were even nice enough to put the cap back on, just didn't close the door all the way. Otherwise I might not have known. Maybe thats thier game.
Stealing someones gas or gas cap or especially putting something else in thier tank is such a dick move. No exceptions.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had gas tanks out of Cruzes, and I don't think you'd be able to siphon gas out of one. There's a plastic junction between the tank and filler neck. There's a coarse screen, and I believe a rollover valve, in the junction. I have a tank in the garage attic. I'll try to take a picture next time I'm up there.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I've had gas tanks out of Cruzes, and I don't think you'd be able to siphon gas out of one. There's a plastic junction between the tank and filler neck. There's a coarse screen, and I believe a rollover valve, in the junction. I have a tank in the garage attic. I'll try to take a picture next time I'm up there.


I was thinking the bolt shaped item in number 8 in the diagram may have been the thing that could make it difficult to siphon... I dunno.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is locking gas doors but we seem to not have the hardware for it. 

As for missing gas caps, CTS has no gas cap yet there is a hook to hang the tether cord from...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I have to remove my GPS, and make darn sure nothing of value is visible in these vehicles. So easy to smash that tempered glass into a zillion pieces while making very little noise and clean the car out as long as a door isn't opened. 

In events like this, that battery draining anti-thief is totally worthless. 

In our stay in Italy, found a place with a court yard with a remote operated 12 foot high iron gate and two watch dogs. These dogs became my friends. With a long drive to the airport, rather then leave a midnight and get lost for our flights, we got a hotel room. Had my kids and grandson with me. Rather than leave my rental parked in a free dark remote placed, paid five euros extra for a guarded underground lighted parking area.

Hertz wanted another 150 euros for full thief protection, skipped that, but was liable for 300 euros if the car was broken into. Took the risk and was very careful where I parked it. 

Ha, wasn't born paranoid, but sure became this way.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I've had gas tanks out of Cruzes, and I don't think you'd be able to siphon gas out of one. There's a plastic junction between the tank and filler neck. There's a coarse screen, and I believe a rollover valve, in the junction. I have a tank in the garage attic. I'll try to take a picture next time I'm up there.


Gus_Mahn.

I've wondered how you go about getting the weight out of the tank when you have to drop the tank to replace the fuel pump? Any suggestions if anyone actually has to do it? I seem to recall AllData saying to "drain the tank" but I don't remember them saying how.

I agree with NickD, my old Intrigue had a hatch in the trunk to do it topside. A fuel pump repair in the Cruze could be a lot of work for those of us in a standard garage with standard tools!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My understanding is the cruze in Australia and maybe other countries have a locking gas door. Wish GM would bring this over here, even as an option.


The fuel flap locks when the car is locked. I was filling up and locked the car while the flap was open, went to close it and pay for the fuel and could not close it until I unlocked the doors.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The fuel flap locks when the car is locked. I was filling up and locked the car while the flap was open, went to close it and pay for the fuel and could not close it until I unlocked the doors.


Why would this not be standard in all cruzes???


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow people still do that? Thought it ended in the 90's.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mick said:


> Wow people still do that? Thought it ended in the 90's.


Not sure what you are referring to here?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Not sure what you are referring to here?


Siphoning gas.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Gus_Mahn.
> 
> I've wondered how you go about getting the weight out of the tank when you have to drop the tank to replace the fuel pump? Any suggestions if anyone actually has to do it? I seem to recall AllData saying to "drain the tank" but I don't remember them saying how.


IDK Both tanks I did were pulled out of running cars, and the tank was run down to 1/4 or less for both swaps.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of my fuel flap which locks.

View attachment 116233


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Mick said:


> Siphoning gas.


Yeah scumbags will be scumbags. Now the scumbags that stole gas back in the 90s have kids that are being scumbags now.


----------



## F J R (Aug 22, 2021)

neirfin said:


> Yeah scumbags will be scumbags. Now the scumbags that stole gas back in the 90s have kids that are being scumbags now.


Easy fix get a 21/2 gallon gas can put 1 1/2 gallons of fuel dawn dish soap and pint of isopropyl alcohol mix put gas for my car and leave out by your car will dissolve all oil and motor will run away now the thives have no engine


----------

